
50 of the Best Ever Web Development, Design and Application Icon Sets - adnymarc
http://speckyboy.com/2009/02/02/50-of-the-best-ever-web-development-design-and-application-icon-sets/
======
keltecp11
Very nice set... Can I use the FaceBook batch without being sued? Creative
Commons?

